# Using SB-600 As an Off-Camera Flash w/ Nikon D90



## ArntorFTL

I'd like to experiment with the on camera flash + the SB600 off camera. I tried reading the SB-600 instruction manual for details, but it didn't make much sense to me. How can I use my SB-600 as an off-camera flash with my D90? Am I correct in my understanding that all I need is an SC-29 cord to connect the two?

Links to tutorials or minimally difficult hacks would be appreciated.


----------



## kundalini

ArntorFTL said:


> Am I correct in my understanding that all I need is an SC-29 cord to connect the two?


I don't have a D90, but I'm gonna say No. No cords are needed. Find the Commamder Mode in you camera menu. For giggles, set the built-in flash to (--) and Group A to TTL and remember the Channel that is set.

Press the Zoom and (-) buttons simultaneously on the SB-600 and set for off camera operation. Make sure the Channel is the same as the cameras.

Pop up the built-in flash, and fire off a shot. The SB should fire. I don't have my manuals or cameras at hand, but that is what I think off the top of my head. Once you do it a few times it will be easy peasy.

The information can be found in the manuals.

EDIT
Look on page 60 of the flash manual.


----------



## AlexColeman

This sums it up.


----------



## Samanax

Nikon SB-600 CLS Remote

Nikon CLS Tutorial - Using the Built-In Flash


----------



## ArntorFTL

Thanks so much. I'll give this a try later today when I have some time.

Edit: Just tried it. It works and was easy to set up!


----------



## Captain IK

I use an SB-600 off a D90 all the time.  It works great...also fires a couple of mono lights.


----------



## Green4life

Am thinking about stepping up to remote flash for my D90.  I underdstand that a D600 can be used for that.  Looking at a SB600 with maybe a Parasol ot a softner. 

Do the above instructions answer the mail?


----------



## chaosrealm93

yeap


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Remember the on-cam flash will fire, but if you have the on-cam flash set to " -- " it shouldn'tn't affect the pic.


----------

